# [OFF] Coup de gueule

## guilc

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3234,36-682183,0.html

Tiens, j'ai lu ça ce matin, et mine de rien, ça me fout en rogne :

 *Quote:*   

> Google Talk fonctionne avec un logiciel destiné à agir comme un standard permettant de mettre en liaison des personnes utilisant des systèmes de messagerie instantanée différents, a précisé le responsable de la firme.

 

 *Quote:*   

> "Nous pensons que ce qu'il faut dans le monde c'est un grand réseau de messageries instantanées qui soient interconnectées. Notre succès dépendra de ce que les autres réseaux feront", a souligné M. Harik. 

 

Ca, jabber le propose déja avec les systèmes de passerelles. Alors google cherche quoi avec son "Google Talk" ? a IMPOSER un nouveau standard alors qu'un standard existe déja, en LIBRE en plus ! Ce genre de choses, ça a le don de me foutre en rogne  :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai pas pu trouver encore des infos sur le protocole, mais ça ressemble méchamment a du jabber, et si c'est jabber maquillé en "Google Talk", ou pire, avec quelques changements discrets de protocole pour le rendre incompatible, c'est encore plus grave.

Google ne respecte vraiment rien, et la, c'est au même niveau que Microsoft...

----------

## guilc

Tiens, voila, j'ai trouvé l'url : http://talk.google.com

Et on voit la : http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html que c'est JABBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'est inqualifiable cette façon de prendre jabber, de le renommer, et de dire : "voila, c'est Google Talk, c'est nouveau, ça marche avec tous les protocoles, c'est fait par google..."

D'ailleurs :

 *Quote:*   

> Google Talk uses Google's innovative technologies to help people communicate more effectively and efficiently. Think of it as Google's approach to communications.

 

Depuis quand jabber c'est uen innovation google hein !

Franchement, ça me fait gerber

----------

## El_Goretto

Je n'en sais pas plus sur le lien entre jabber et leur IM, mais depuis leur lecteur multimedia dérivé de VLC, je ne m'étonne plus de les voir faire de la récup'.

----------

## Starch

 *Quote:*   

> "Nous pensons que ce qu'il faut dans le monde c'est un grand réseau de messageries instantanées qui soient interconnectées. [...]", a souligné M. Harik. 

 

Michael Crichton décrit cela dans Le Monde Perdu comme la fin de la société humaine par « éloignement du bord du chaos » et, par extension, les prémices de la fin de l'espèce.

----------

## kwenspc

c'est des fumiers, google c'est des fumiers et crigthon aussi tiens! (il est gratiné celui là...)

mais je pense pas que la communauté va se laisser faire. Pour le "lecteur" de google il y avait bien eu des remous non?

faut boycotter google, ils sont pas les seuls sur le marchés des moteurs de recherches et on va pas me dire que les autres sont si minable que ça.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mais oui mais c'est comme ça que ça se passe pour le libre, tout le monde peut le reprendre, y ajouté son petit truc, et dire que c'est nous qui l'avons fait de A à Z et le revendre en plus.

Avec un peu de chance, peut-être que ça démocratisera un peu Jabber, en espérant bien fort  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tiens, voila, j'ai trouvé l'url : http://talk.google.com
> 
> Et on voit la : http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html que c'est JABBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est inqualifiable cette façon de prendre jabber, de le renommer, et de dire : "voila, c'est Google Talk, c'est nouveau, ça marche avec tous les protocoles, c'est fait par google..."
> ...

 

La GPL ne prevoye rien contre ça? Je me rappele d'un prog sous win qui se voulait innovant (le nom était nouveau quoi) alors que c'était Gaim mêm pas maquillé. Ils se sont fait hacker bien violement (redirection de l'url du site vers une page expliquant pourquoi c'était des gros con d'avoir fait ça) Résultat, de grosse excuses et abandon du projêt avant même que la justice n'ait eu à s'en méler.

En tout cas si ça n'at pas été déjà fait ce serait cool que tu diffuse sur linuxfr et slashdot, histoire que ça réagisse.

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> La GPL ne prevoye rien contre ça? Je me rappele d'un prog sous win qui se voulait innovant (le nom était nouveau quoi) alors que c'était Gaim mêm pas maquillé. Ils se sont fait hacker bien violement (redirection de l'url du site vers une page expliquant pourquoi c'était des gros con d'avoir fait ça) Résultat, de grosse excuses et abandon du projêt avant même que la justice n'ait eu à s'en méler.
> 
> En tout cas si ça n'at pas été déjà fait ce serait cool que tu diffuse sur linuxfr et slashdot, histoire que ça réagisse.

 

Bah dans ce cas, il ne semble pas : ils ont du faire un client jabber from scratch, les specs de jabber sont libre, tout le monde peut les utiliser  :Wink: 

Le problème a mon sens, c'est qu'ils mentent par omission : il ne disent pas clairement que c'est jabber et que par la ils n'ont rien inventé. Leur seule action est d'avoir choisit ce protocole et de le diffuser plus largement, mais sans dire son nom, pour en recevoir eux même le mérite...

Y a rien d'illégal, c'est juste dégueulasse pour les gens qui ont bossé dessus avant pendant de longues années...

----------

## Starch

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Le problème a mon sens, c'est qu'ils mentent par omission : il ne disent pas clairement que c'est jabber et que par la ils n'ont rien inventé.

 

Oui d'ailleurs j'ai pas très bien suivi comment tu as déterminé qu'ils utilisaient le proto jabber, puisque justement ils ne le disent pas.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Le problème a mon sens, c'est qu'ils mentent par omission : il ne disent pas clairement que c'est jabber et que par la ils n'ont rien inventé. 
> 
> Oui d'ailleurs j'ai pas très bien suivi comment tu as déterminé qu'ils utilisaient le proto jabber, puisque justement ils ne le disent pas.

 

si tu essaies de l'utiliser avec gaim (ce que j'ai essayé ce matin) il faut utiliser le protocole Jabber ... tout simplement ...

EDIT : configurer gaim pour gog

----------

## ghoti

Suis assez mitigé : Jabber et Google semblent tout de même s'entendre comme cochons !

Voir Summer of Code

----------

## kwenspc

Eh mais c'est enorme ça!!!

ils filent d'eux-même la preuve qu'ils ont pompés sur jabber! 

comme dit guilc c'est dégueulasse de leur part de ne pas citer jabber comme protocole utilisé par leur "magnifique" client d'IM.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

mais selon leur faq:  *Quote:*   

> 4. How do I talk and IM with my friends using Google Talk?
> 
> To talk or IM with your friends for free, both you and your friend must download Google Talk and sign in with your Gmail usernames. You can send your friends an invitation to download Google Talk by clicking the Add friend link. If your friends don't already have Gmail, we will also include an invitation to create a Gmail account. After they download Google Talk and come online, you'll be able to talk or IM with them instantly by clicking on their name in your Friends list.

 

si je comprends bien, c'est du protocole jabber, mais on peut pas parler avec les gens qui ont un compte sur un serveur jabber qui n'est pas gmail, c'est ça ?

----------

## kopp

Sinon, pour la nécessité d'un client jabber, ça a aussi été posté sur /. :

http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/08/23/2316223&tid=217&tid=218

 *slashdot wrote:*   

> All you need is a Jabber-compatible Instant Messaging client (such as Apple's iChat, or gaim), and a GMail address.

 

J'ai pas lu les réaction sur ce sujet dans /., mais les réactions d'ici doivent déjà être présentes, enfin j'espère

----------

## Darkael

Oula, je savais pas que Google était tant haï ici  :Confused: 

Enlight: Il n'y aucune violation de GPL ici, tout le monde est libre d'utiliser jabber comme il veut, d'ailleurs c'est bien ça le but d'un protocole ouvert. Et il y a déja eu 2 posts sur Slashdot sur Google Talk...

guilc: OK, ils pourraient être plus explicites sur l'utilisation de Jabber, mais ce n'est pas non plus un secret si tu cherches un peu, et ça n'intéresse pas les gens ordinaires de savoir quel est le protocole sous-jacent du service IM qu'ils utilisent... Après tout ils ne font qu'utiliser jabber à bas niveau, c'est ce qu'il y a au dessus qui est censé compter (client à part, intégration avec Gmail, VoIP et autre sucreries)

De plus, je pense que tu ne penses pas assez aux bons points que cela peut apporter: un service destiné à être largement répandu qui utilise un protocole ouvert, ça ne peut être que bénéfique.. non?

Starch: Si tu te ballades sur la page officielle, ils évoquent Jabber/XMPP à plusieurs endroits (mais pas sur la page d'accueil)

kwenspc: ils ne "pompent" pas sur jabber, ils ne font que l'utiliser ce qui est parfaitement légal...

----------

## Starch

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que vous confondez client, serveur et protocole utilisé pour les échanges. Jabber est un protocole me trompè-je ? Si google fait un serveur et des clients qui utilisent  ce protocole, je vois pas pourquoi :

1. ce serait du repompage

2. Ils seraient obligés de le dire, surtout que :

 *Development Faq jabber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does software that complies with the Jabber protocols need to be free or open source?
> 
> 	No. Jabber is a set of free XML protocols, which do not impose licening on software that complies with it. Therefore you can make your Jabber software available under any license, although we certainly encourage developers to consider the benefits of free software and open-source development. If you have any questions about licensing, feel free to submit a question via the contact page.encourage developers to consider the benefits of free software and open-source development. If you have any questions about licensing, feel free to submit a question via the contact page.
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> client à part, intégration avec Gmail, VoIP et autre sucreries

 

- client a part : quel interet ? y a déja beaucoup de clients jabber très bien, c'est un client de plus

- intégration dans Gmail : c'est pas dur ça : tu prends la liste d'adresse, et tu l'ajoute dans le roaster (sorte de carnet d'adresse de l'utilisateur jabber, avec tous ses contacts), ça se scripte en dison, aller, une minute, et je suis gentil, y a le temps de fignoler les choses la

- VoIP : c'est déja spécifié dans le protocole jabber, c'est par contre il est vrai très rarement implémenté dans les clients

- autres sucreries, je vois pas, si ce n'est ne pas rendre leur serveur interconnectables avec la multitude de serveurs jabber existant de partout... Le principe de jabber, c'est aussi d'avoir un important réseau de serveur, comme ça, si un serveur tombe, tout le réseau ne tombe pas, seulement les utilisateurs ayant un compte sur ce serveur. Avoir un seul serveur comme ils font la, c'est comme pour MSN, une belle connerie : le serveur tombe, et paf, plus personne n'a acces au service...

Vraiment, a part peut etre difuser jabber, je vois pas. Et encore, pour démocratiser jabber, il faudrait commencer par dire clairement a l'utilisateur de base que c'est jabber...

----------

## Bapt

Si on lit le about : http://www.google.com/talk/about.html

ils reconnaissent qu'ils utilisent le protocole XMPP => le protocole de jabber. Le protocole a été standardisé, donc, ils ont peut être développés leur propre serveur, ou même utilisés celui de jabber, mais ils reconnaissent utiliser le protocole de jabber donc je ne vois pas ou est le problème.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que vous confondez client, serveur et protocole utilisé pour les échanges. Jabber est un protocole me trompè-je ? Si google fait un serveur et des clients qui utilisent  ce protocole, je vois pas pourquoi :

 

Le problème initial n'est pas celui du repompage, ils peuvent très bien monter un serveur jabber, aucun problème.

Le VRAI problème est :

1) qu'ils n'affichent pas clairement en première page que c'est du jabber

2) qu'ils se targuent d'avoir inventé un nouveau mode de communication révolutionnaire dans la presse, alors qu'ils n'ont RIEN inventé, ils ne font qu'utiliser l'existant

C'est ça qui est scandaleux...

----------

## guilc

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Si on lit le about : http://www.google.com/talk/about.html
> 
> ils reconnaissent qu'ils utilisent le protocole XMPP => le protocole de jabber. Le protocole a été standardisé, donc, ils ont peut être développés leur propre serveur, ou même utilisés celui de jabber, mais ils reconnaissent utiliser le protocole de jabber donc je ne vois pas ou est le problème.

 

1) c'est pas ce qu'ils (les google men) annoncent dans la presse (cf entre autres mon lien sur Le Monde)

2) c'est pas dit en première page, donc le end user en saura jamais rien. (en plus, ils parlent d'XMPP, pas de jabber, qui est un nom plus répandu, donc un peu plus connu, vas-y que je t'embrouille l'utilisateur de base qui n'y connait rien...)

----------

## vdemeester

Microsoft lance Msn search pour concurencer Google search, google réponds en utilisant Google Talk. L'avantage de Google Talk sur Msn c'est que c'est axé sur jabber.. 

C'est un façon de faire venir le grand publique sur jabber aussi non ?

----------

## guilc

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Microsoft lance Msn search pour concurencer Google search, google réponds en utilisant Google Talk. L'avantage de Google Talk sur Msn c'est que c'est axé sur jabber.. 
> 
> C'est un façon de faire venir le grand publique sur jabber aussi non ?

 

Je vais me répéter mais...

Si c'était dit CLAIREMENT en introduction, et pas en utilisant seulement l'obscur sigle XMPP en page secondaires, oui, mais la, ils le font passer pour une de leur invention dans la presse, donc l'end-user ne saura jamais qu'il utilise jabber, donc ça n'apporte rien, meme pas de la reconnaissance pour ceux qui ont inventé et spécifié le protocole jabber, et ceux qui l'utilisent sur un réseau ouvert (voir jabber.org par exemple pour un réseau ouvert a tous les serveurs jabber a travers le web)

----------

## Darkael

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c'était dit CLAIREMENT en introduction, et pas en utilisant seulement l'obscur sigle XMPP en page secondaires, oui, mais la, ils le font passer pour une de leur invention dans la presse, donc l'end-user ne saura jamais qu'il utilise jabber, donc ça n'apporte rien, meme pas de la reconnaissance pour ceux qui ont inventé et spécifié le protocole jabber, et ceux qui l'utilisent sur un réseau ouvert 
> 
> 

 

ça changerait vraiment quelque chose si l'utilisation de Jabber était spécifiée en gros en première page? Moi je dis:

- la majorité des end-users (comme tu les appelles) s'en fiche

- pour le reste, ils peuvent trouver facilement que c'est jabber qui est utilisé, c'est pas un secret

En revanche, si Google Talk venait à être populaire et détrone MSN Messenger, on pourra enfin discuter avec ses amis sans avoir à dépendre de Microsoft, et en utilisant un standard ouvert et libre. Les utilisateurs ne sauront pas que c'est jabber, et même si c'était clairement dit dans la présentation de GT, ils n'en auraient rien à faire. Mais ça serait quand même une grande victoire pour les créateurs de Jabber.

Je trouve que tu réagis un peu trop excessivement sur ce sujet. A mon avis, vaudrait mieux s'inquiéter de l'exploitation éventuelle de Google Talk au niveau de la vie privée et de la pub (et si c'est le cas, tu voudrais vraiment que jabber soit associé à ça?  :Razz: )

----------

## kwenspc

c'est sûr qu'au moins avec google talk ils auront plus de difficultés à faire de pré-marketing comme m$ fait avec msn (enregistrement de conversation, filtrage de mots clés, statistiques etc...tout ça pour savoir ce qui "branche" les gens à un temps donné enfin je vous apprend rien.)

[edit] ah oui mais non : si un seul serveur est utilisé dans ce cas là c'est possible   :Confused:  (c'est ce que _kal_ m'a fait remarqué) [/edit]

----------

## guilc

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> ça changerait vraiment quelque chose si l'utilisation de Jabber était spécifiée en gros en première page? Moi je dis:
> 
> - la majorité des end-users (comme tu les appelles) s'en fiche

 

Sauf que, si il le sait pas, il n'essayera pas sur le vrai réseau jabber, donc restera dépendant a google...

 *Quote:*   

> - pour le reste, ils peuvent trouver facilement que c'est jabber qui est utilisé, c'est pas un secret

 

Il devra fouiller le site, trouver dans la faq un obscur sigle XMPP, faire une recherche pour savoir ce qu'est XMPP, et enfin savoir que c'est jabber, et découvrir qu'il peut en fait l'utiliser sur un réseau plus ouvert, plus fiable parceque pas centralisé, avec plein d'utilisateurs depuis longtemps, etc... Chose qui n'arrivera bien sur jamais, ne soyons pas utopistes...

 *Quote:*   

> En revanche, si Google Talk venait à être populaire et détrone MSN Messenger, on pourra enfin discuter avec ses amis sans avoir à dépendre de Microsoft, et en utilisant un standard ouvert et libre. Les utilisateurs ne sauront pas que c'est jabber, et même si c'était clairement dit dans la présentation de GT, ils n'en auraient rien à faire. Mais ça serait quand même une grande victoire pour les créateurs de Jabber.

 

Tu dépendras de Google, leur politique n'est pas franchement mieux (et se dévoile de plus en plus : filtrage de certaines recherches, manoeuvres boursières douteuses, exploitation de la pub et des habitudes des utilisateurs a la limite de la légalité (bloquez les google ads !)).

----------

## Darkael

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauf que, si il le sait pas, il n'essayera pas sur le vrai réseau jabber, donc restera dépendant a google...
> 
> 

 

A mon avis il n'essaiera pas non plus s'il en entendait parler, ne surestime pas la capacité d'initiative et de curiosité de l'utilisateur lambda  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il devra fouiller le site, trouver dans la faq un obscur sigle XMPP, faire une recherche pour savoir ce qu'est XMPP, et enfin savoir que c'est jabber, et découvrir qu'il peut en fait l'utiliser sur un réseau plus ouvert, plus fiable parceque pas centralisé, avec plein d'utilisateurs depuis longtemps, etc... Chose qui n'arrivera bien sur jamais, ne soyons pas utopistes...
> 
> 

 

L'utilisation de Jabber est clairement évidente si tu tombes sur la page des clients alternatifs...  Et s'il un tant soit peu curieux il fait une recherche su Jabber sur, disons... Google  :Wink: , la première page trouvée est jabber.org "Jabber: Open Instant Messaging and a Whole Lot More, Powered by XMPP". Je vois pas où est le problème  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu dépendras de Google, leur politique n'est pas franchement mieux (et se dévoile de plus en plus : filtrage de certaines recherches, manoeuvres boursières douteuses, exploitation de la pub et des habitudes des utilisateurs a la limite de la légalité (bloquez les google ads !)).

 

Je dépends déja de Google, comme la grande majorité des gens ici.  :Very Happy:  (peut-être pas toi, mais bon...) Ok, sur certains points ils sont peut-être pas mieux que microsoft, c'est inévitable, mais au moins ils ne cherchent pas à écraser Linux, entre autres... Je serais plutot content qu'ils remplacent microsoft (mais ce n'est pas encore le cas, on verra bien)

----------

## Dais

Il me semble que sur la faq, ils disent qu'ils utiliseront le protocole SIP plus tard .. euh kesako ce SIP (ça me dit quelque chose ..) ? Et à votre avis, ce sera avec XMPP ou à la place de XMPP ?

----------

## guilc

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Il me semble que sur la faq, ils disent qu'ils utiliseront le protocole SIP plus tard .. euh kesako ce SIP (ça me dit quelque chose ..) ? Et à votre avis, ce sera avec XMPP ou à la place de XMPP ?

 

SIP, c'est un protocole de VoIP largement utilisé en téléphonie IP, notament par neuf telecom (Wengo) (ptet free aussi d'ailleurs, mais ça, je suis pas au courant)

----------

## Dais

Ah ok ! Merci ^^ C'est vrai que vu que j'utilise pas le VoIP, j'aurais eu du mal à me rappeler où j'avais entendu (ou lu) ce nom ^^;

----------

## zdra

Moi je trouve ça une excelente idée !! cela dit c'est impardonnable de ne pas dire clairement que c'est du jabber et que c'est pas eux qui ont développé le truc.

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve ça une excelente idée !! cela dit c'est impardonnable de ne pas dire clairement que c'est du jabber et que c'est pas eux qui ont développé le truc.

 

Merci de me comprendre zdra  :Smile:  C'est exactement contre ça que je poussais une geulante, pas contre le fait d'utiliser le protocole jabber (ce que certains on cru apparement)

----------

## Dais

Bah dans ce cas, ne montre pas que les faits négatifs quand tu en parles  :Razz: 

----------

## sireyessire

quelques personnes ont une théorie différente qui pourrait expliquer pourquoi ils n'ont pas ouvertement mentionné cela: google rachètera-t-il skype? et dans le même temps abandonnera peut-être jabber (dont la seule utilité était de faire un bouche trou gratuit en empêchant que msn ne grandisse trop).

http://www.tribeworks.com/home/vibe.asp lien vers l'article du gars, en vo dsl.

----------

## zdra

Oulà je lis le tread.... je savais pas qu'en plus c'est pas compatible avec le reste du réseau jabber !!! ça change TOUT ! pour moi ils font donc un truc qui ne sert absolument à rien et qui n'aura pas de véritable succès.

Si ils avaient fait un serveur jabber sur jabber.gmail.com et qu'ils y avaient enregistré tt les utilisateurs GMail alors ça aurait été génial, les utilisateurs de gmail auraient pu parler avec les autres utilisateurs de jabber et inversément... mais isoler leur truc est inutile, voir même destructif.

----------

## naerex

Eh ben moi qui me réjouissais de cette nouvelles, quel choc en arrivant sur le forum !!! car partout ou jai lu la news ainsi que sur google j'ai tout de suite pu lire que le protocol utilisé était jabber. Il vont peut etre démocratiser jabber et on ne sera plus obligé d'utilisé cette bouse de protocol msn. Car comme beaucoup, tous mes contacts (sauf gentoo) utilisent msn et tous ignorent l'existence de jabber, d'ailleurs pour eux la messagerie instantannée porte le nom de msn.

Concernant l'ouverture aux serveurs jabber, je suis sur qu'ils vont le faire c'est dans leur interet, pour l'instant c'est une beta donc calmez vous.

j'ai hate d'avoir des contacts me dirent : "tiens pourquoi c'est affiché "im.apinc.org" au lieu de "gmail.com"   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Darkael

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Oulà je lis le tread.... je savais pas qu'en plus c'est pas compatible avec le reste du réseau jabber !!! ça change TOUT ! pour moi ils font donc un truc qui ne sert absolument à rien et qui n'aura pas de véritable succès.
> 
> Si ils avaient fait un serveur jabber sur jabber.gmail.com et qu'ils y avaient enregistré tt les utilisateurs GMail alors ça aurait été génial, les utilisateurs de gmail auraient pu parler avec les autres utilisateurs de jabber et inversément... mais isoler leur truc est inutile, voir même destructif.

 

Pourquoi? Quand je regarde ma liste de contacts jabber, la majorité sont des partisans de l'open-source, et la moitié n'est jamais connectée... Je vois pas en quoi ignorer ces utilisateurs actuels qui sont une minorité des utilisateurs d'IM empecherait le succès de google talk. Après dire si c'est bien ou mal, c'est une autre histoire....

----------

## Will11

J'avais pas vu ce topic lol.

Perso j'ai découvert google talk grace à une news et il était bien précisé que google utilisait jabber, j'ai cherché d'autres infos et c'est idem (tj précisé). Maintenant c'est vrai que sur leur site il devrait quand même le préciser sur la première page.

Je n'ai rien contre si ça permet à jabber d'avoir un plus grand succès mais apparement ça ne va pas dans ce sens vu qu'on ne peut communiquer avec les clients des autres serveurs. C'est vraiment ce point qui me dérange, surtout qu'ils disent vouloir communiquer avec les autres protocoles existants (yahoo ect...).

Peut-être vont-ils changer d'orientation...

----------

## dyurne

euh... bof... je ne vois pas vraiment pas ou est le crime...

Au mon dieu, une grande société qui aurait pu choisir de dévelloper son IM dans son coin décide d'implémenter des protocoles jabber ! Désolé mais je trouve ça plutôt bien.

En plus pour ce qui est de la VoIP c'est marqué sur le site que les spécifications seront bientôt publiés.

De plus le port du logiciel est prévu sous OSX et linux (même s'il faut pas s'attendre à le voir sur autre chose que x86) mais si tu souhaites utiliser des solutions libres aucun problème : je me suis connecté ce matin sur talk.google.com avec un client utilisant la libgaim.

Pour ce qui est du "c'est nous qu'on la fait", je pense que c'est juste ton interprétation. Si tu cherches 2 secondes tu découvres vite que c'est du jabber sous le capot, qu'ils ne le clament pas haut et fort en première page j'ai envie de dire que c'est bien normal, car soyons honnête l'utilisateur lambda s'en moque complétement.

Promotion des protocles jabber, ouverture des spécifications, accès libre aux autres clients : que du bonheur... (AMHA)

----------

## Kangourou

Moi je suis plutôt content. L'ouverture aux autres serveur jabber est prévu, en fait a priori ils veulent le maximum de sécurité, donc il n'ouvriront qu'aux serveurs qui crypte leur connexion en TLS pour les communications  client -> serveur et le serveur -> serveur. Ça va se faire petit à petit...

Sinon effectivement même si ya pas marqué Jabber en gras rouge taille 40 sur la page d'accueil, c'est loin d'être caché. Je galérais a faire migrer mes contacts vers jabber, et maintenant dès qu'ils vont ouvrir les connections aux autres serveurs ça va *énormément* m'aider  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Pourquoi? Quand je regarde ma liste de contacts jabber, la majorité sont des partisans de l'open-source, et la moitié n'est jamais connectée... Je vois pas en quoi ignorer ces utilisateurs actuels qui sont une minorité des utilisateurs d'IM empecherait le succès de google talk. Après dire si c'est bien ou mal, c'est une autre histoire....

 

Moi j'ai quand même beaucoup de contactes jabber réparti sur plusieurs serveurs différent. Un google talk qui n'est pas compatible avec le réseau actuel me sert donc à rien, sauf à encore un peu fragmenter le marché.

Sinon de fait ils disent sur jabber.org que google va s'ouvrir aux autres serveurs quand ils auront trouvé une solution sécurisé. Je commencerai donc à essayer de faire migrer les MSNiens quand ce sera fait  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

Bon, ok, c'est super optimiste, mais gavé d'infos, ça vous rassurera peut-être, au lieu de continuer à faire tourner ce genre d'Hoax, de FUD et autres joyeusetés du genre : 

http://www.pikolint.org/blog/index.php/tiennou/2005/08/24/google_talk

----------

## guilc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Bon, ok, c'est super optimiste, mais gavé d'infos, ça vous rassurera peut-être, au lieu de continuer à faire tourner ce genre d'Hoax, de FUD et autres joyeusetés du genre : 
> 
> http://www.pikolint.org/blog/index.php/tiennou/2005/08/24/google_talk

 

Ce n'est ni un hoax, ni un fud, mais maintenant, wait and see.

Mais je suis beaucoup plus pessimiste que ça (pardon de me méfier de google au même titre que de MS et autres sociétés a ce point hégémonique, et qui ne travaillent pas pour l'utilisateur, mais bien pour leur portefeuille, donc souvent sans scrupules...)

----------

## Will11

Voilà c'est fait google c'est ouvert à jabber   :Wink:  (pas encore essayé): http://googletalk.blogspot.com/2006/01/xmpp-federation.html

----------

## digimag

Hop, un petit lien...

http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/6100-Google-Talk-XMPP.html

----------

## Will11

Je viens de tester avec adresse jabber, je suis entrain de discuter avec un contact de google talk ça fonctionne bien.

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> c'est des fumiers, google c'est des fumiers et crigthon aussi tiens! (il est gratiné celui là...)
> 
> mais je pense pas que la communauté va se laisser faire. Pour le "lecteur" de google il y avait bien eu des remous non?
> 
> faut boycotter google, ils sont pas les seuls sur le marchés des moteurs de recherches et on va pas me dire que les autres sont si minable que ça.

 

Désolé de ramener ça mais non en fait pas désolé du tout, google c'est devenu bien trop politique, j'appelle grandement au boycot! Nan franchement, ça à débuté quand j'ai lu ça

(cliquer sur le lien et vous pourrez observer "Currently, the playback feature of Google Video isn't available in your country." ( au début je croyais que c'était du au fait que ce service était encore au stade beta...)

Puis, lors des voeux de notre président (wow ça fait bizarre de dire ça?! ) celui ci à préciser que l'europe n'allait pas se laisser faire, google boycotte l'europe à ses dire 

(apparement c'est vrai, et puis même si c'est pas vrai y'a une trop d'histoire foireuse avec google (du style le moyen de se faire du fric (ok ces histoire c'est toujours foireux, mais bon..) en cliquant sur certaine page, faut voir ce que google leur répond c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule, et puis y'a beaucoup d'autres problèmes dont je ne suis sans doute pas encore au courant mais qu'importe, je ne l'utilise plus) )

Du coup l'europe va sortir un moteur de recherche multimédia nous à t'il dit.. Franchement j'ai de gros espoirs dans ce nouveau moteur, apparement il n'est pas encore sorti  :Sad:  mais on en parle pas mal déjà sur le net.. 

Donc voila j'insite tout le monde à utiliser un autre moteur... au début j'avais un peu de mal, mais finalement la technique infaillible que j'ai trouvé , c'est de changer le moteur de recherche par défaut utilisé par votre navigateur.. c'est tout con en fait...

M'enfin bon.. any coments?  :Smile: 

EDIT: 

Google will become our enemy

----------

## Saigneur

Qqn peut m'expliquer quel est le malaise avec Google SVP ?

Ca sent l'hystérie ici  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

 *truc wrote:*   

> l'europe va sortir un moteur de recherche multimédia

 

tu aurais un lien fiable à ce sujet ? merci   :Wink: 

[Edit] le malaise c'est le "tout google" google Search ; Earth ; Talk ; Mail ; et le tout interconnecté à ceux qui on un compte par exemple...  et ce genre de monopole de l'information c'est jamais bon signe   :Confused:   ceci dit des contres mesures sont en cours je pense... et ce serait bien justifié   :Wink: 

----------

## Saigneur

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit] le malaise c'est le "tout google" google Search ; Earth ; Talk ; Mail ; et le tout interconnecté à ceux qui on un compte par exemple...  et ce genre de monopole de l'information c'est jamais bon signe    ceci dit des contres mesures sont en cours je pense... et ce serait bien justifié  

 

Ok, je suis d'accord avec une inquiétude. Pas d'accord avec les réactions que j'ai vues ici : google ne s'est jamais caché d'avoir basé son réseau sur Jabber, et n'a pas cherché à le rendre incompatible. D'ailleurs, c'est aujourd'hui ouvert, mais c'était prévu depuis longtemps.

Ensuite, qu'on craigne le futur avec google, pourquoi pas. Mais qu'on ne s'appuie que sur des faits avant de les traiter d'escrocs et de violeurs de GPL et autre license libre. Surtout qu'à ce que j'ai vu, google est plutôt respectueux du monde libre.

Edit : De quelles contre mesures parles-tu ?

----------

## boozo

je parle notamment de la création d'une forme d'extention de la bnf, pour scanner et diffuser les ouvrages du fond national, sans passer par google qui s'était proposé de fournir ce service gracieusement comme ils l'avaient (? ou doivent) fait au USA   :Wink: 

c'est juste un exemple... mais il doit en exister d'autres tels ce moteur européen dont je viens de découvrir le projet il y a qqes secondes   :Smile: 

De façon génrérale, c'est juste une bonne démarche à adopter que de créer des simili-fork, lorsqu'une entité devient trop "vorace" et particulièrement en matière de maitrise de l'information... et la parano n'a rien a voir dans l'affaire c'est juste une sage précaution qui peux également servir de fondement à la création de nouveau outils encore plus performant ne serait ce que par l'emulation qu'elle engendre   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   l'europe va sortir un moteur de recherche multimédia 
> 
> tu aurais un lien fiable à ce sujet ? merci  
> 
> [Edit] le malaise c'est le "tout google" google Search ; Earth ; Talk ; Mail ; et le tout interconnecté à ceux qui on un compte par exemple...  et ce genre de monopole de l'information c'est jamais bon signe    ceci dit des contres mesures sont en cours je pense... et ce serait bien justifié  

 

Alors j'ai refais de rapide recherche, voici ce que j'obtiens (dans le désorde)

En français:

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=293958

Une alternative européenne à Google ?

en anglais.. :

http://www.rinf.com/columnists/news/europe-hatching-google-alternative

http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/235D6FCD-FE06-4025-8B31-B19F9E8ED01B.htm

----------

## boozo

oui c'est celà... google print dont je parlais précédemment... merci   :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [Edit] le malaise c'est le "tout google" google Search ; Earth ; Talk ; Mail ; et le tout interconnecté à ceux qui on un compte par exemple...  et ce genre de monopole de l'information c'est jamais bon signe    ceci dit des contres mesures sont en cours je pense... et ce serait bien justifié  

 

Google n'a pas le monopole de quoi que ce soit et n'impose rien. L'internaute est libre d'utiliser les services qu'il souhaite, qu'ils soient Google ou autres... Personnellement, je trouve qu'ils sont très forts car leurs services sont très bien pensés, rapides, fiables et peu intrusifs pour une société de ce type (pas de pub intempestives, pas de passeports machin-chose).

Et je tiens à corriger une petite chose : Google ne fournit pas d'information, il l'agrège. Les informations sont disponibles par ailleurs et n'ont rien à voir avec Google...

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Ok, je suis d'accord avec une inquiétude. Pas d'accord avec les réactions que j'ai vues ici : google ne s'est jamais caché d'avoir basé son réseau sur Jabber, et n'a pas cherché à le rendre incompatible. D'ailleurs, c'est aujourd'hui ouvert, mais c'était prévu depuis longtemps.
> 
> Ensuite, qu'on craigne le futur avec google, pourquoi pas. Mais qu'on ne s'appuie que sur des faits avant de les traiter d'escrocs et de violeurs de GPL et autre license libre. Surtout qu'à ce que j'ai vu, google est plutôt respectueux du monde libre.
> 
> 

 

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, Saigneur !

----------

## boozo

je n'ai pas lancé l'idée que tu développe j'ai juste surligné le "malaise" dont saigneur parlait point barre   :Confused: 

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Et je tiens à corriger une petite chose : Google ne fournit pas d'information, il l'agrège. Les informations sont disponibles par ailleurs et n'ont rien à voir avec Google... 

 

soit et nous pouvons jouer de la sémantique... mais tel n'était pas, encore une fois, mon propos   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Talosectos

Allez hop! on reparle encore un peu de tout çà  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lmarcini

J'avais vu mais je n'avais pas osé poster le lien...   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Google ne force personne, c'est vrai.

Microsoft ne force personne non plus.

Cependant, les memes tactiques sont utilisees. A bon entendeur...

----------

## lmarcini

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Google ne force personne, c'est vrai.
> 
> Microsoft ne force personne non plus.
> 
> Cependant, les memes tactiques sont utilisees. A bon entendeur...

 

Pas d'accord. Windows est livré pré-installé sur quasiment toutes les machines. Non seulement, les acheteurs le paient mais en plus ils ont l'impression que leur machine ne pourrait pas tourner sans. Windows est imposé de fait et par conséquent, les outils permettant d'accéder à certains services également. Ca explique le succès de certains tels que MSN messenger par exemple...

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Google ne force personne, c'est vrai.
> 
> Microsoft ne force personne non plus.
> 
> Cependant, les memes tactiques sont utilisees. A bon entendeur...

 

Tout à fait d'accord avec le Trevoke!   :Wink: 

Je propose une petite illustration à titre d'exemple (vu dans la signature de BoB P, un illustre membre du forum)

----------

## Trevoke

Windows n'est pas impose de fait! On a toujours le choix! Cependant, pendant 25 ans, une telle campagne de publicite et de desinformation a fait que les gens ne se rendent meme pas compte que l'ordinateur et Windows sont deux choses differentes.

De meme avec Google: on a toujours le choix, on ne te force pas..

*shrug*

Mon point de vue est que Google est tres pratique. Trop pratique. De meme que les gens disent "My Windows is broken", ils disent aussi maintenant "Google it!" J'ai juste peur de 1984 et du Meilleur des Mondes... Il en faut des comme moi, tout comme il en faut des comme toi.

Ceci dit, c'est evident que je ne reussirai pas a te convaincre, et tes propos risquent simplement de m'enerver, surtout aujourd'hui ou je ne suis pas de tres bonne humeur.. Donc, comme disent les anglophones, "let's agree to disagree" et restons-en la.

----------

## lmarcini

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Windows n'est pas impose de fait! On a toujours le choix! 

 

Jusqu'à il y a très peu de temps, il était impossible d'acheter un micro sans Windows.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Cependant, pendant 25 ans, une telle campagne de publicite et de desinformation a fait que les gens ne se rendent meme pas compte que l'ordinateur et Windows sont deux choses differentes.

 

Oui mais ce n'est pas propre à Windows : le Mac est dans le même cas. 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> De meme avec Google: on a toujours le choix, on ne te force pas..
> 
> *shrug*

 

Je suis d'accord.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mon point de vue est que Google est tres pratique. Trop pratique. De meme que les gens disent "My Windows is broken", ils disent aussi maintenant "Google it!" J'ai juste peur de 1984 et du Meilleur des Mondes... Il en faut des comme moi, tout comme il en faut des comme toi.

 

Subtil procédé pour séparer le grain de l'ivraie  :Smile: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, c'est evident que je ne reussirai pas a te convaincre, et tes propos risquent simplement de m'enerver, surtout aujourd'hui ou je ne suis pas de tres bonne humeur.. Donc, comme disent les anglophones, "let's agree to disagree" et restons-en la.

 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu devrais me convaincre... Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond et me suis seulement permis de marquer mon désaccord sur un item. Après, le fait que je t'énerve ou non m'importe peu, du moment que les discussions restent dans un cadre courtois et tolérant.

----------

## Trevoke

lmarcini : "il y a tres peu de temps", tu veux dire 10 ou 15 ans? On a -toujours- eu le choix, mais c'etait pas necessairement facile a voir.

Le Macintosh est un mauvais exemple, car jusqu'a, oh, TRES TRES recemment, ils avaient aussi leur propre hardware -- donc, l'abus de langage etait vraiment mineur.

Ceci dit, je remarque que parmi ceux qui ont adopte Google en tout et pour tout, il y en a une large quantite qui dechantent tres vite. Il faut pas regarder la mariee de trop pres, je suppose.

----------

## boozo

y'a du pour et du contre... comme partout...

certes acheter un pc sans OS a toujours été possible ne serait-ce que par les assembleurs.

Ceci étant, l'association des contructeurs et/ou des diffuseurs de hardware ont qd même permis de déployer une égémonie de certains éditeurs d'OS au détriment d'autres... mais c'est le fruit d'un process marketing uniquement et les autres si ils l'avaient pu auraient agis de façon similaire très probablement.

Par parenthèses, n'oublions pas que la diffusion en série de $win avec sa simplicité d'utilisation pour le novice à qd m^ pas mal démocratisé l'utilisation des PC ; ce qui à facilité la baisse des coûts du hardware dont nous profitons tous allègrement   :Wink: 

Acheter une voiture sans moteur n'est pas le désir de la majorité des utilisateurs même si ils pourraient trouver un "mieux" technologique dans cette stratégie   :Wink: 

Avec d'autres accords commerciaux, on pourrait envisager que Dell par exemple, permette de choisir son OS au même temps titre que d'autres composants ce qui "libèrerait" l'utilisateur mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas pour l'instant   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vente forcé ? stricto sensus non... rien n'empèche de se passer de Dell et de la CLUF $win ; d'un autre côté, il est vrai que le battage commercial engendre dans les esprits non avertis, cette vision encore indissociable du pc avec son OS  : Dell~$win ; Mac~OSX 

Peut-être que dans qqes temps, la puissance de l'administration qui commence à s'investir dans les solutions opensouces - via appels d'offres - pourrait à terme modifier celà non ? fonctionnaires sysadmin, pensez-vous que celà soit réellement possible à grande échelle ? malgré le frein au changement de la part des utilisateurs  ?  :Smile: 

[Edit ] oui je sais je suis lent à écrire...   :Razz: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> lmarcini : "il y a tres peu de temps", tu veux dire 10 ou 15 ans? On a -toujours- eu le choix, mais c'etait pas necessairement facile a voir.

 

Pas en France : très difficile pour un initié et impossible pour un profane. Un lien récent : (http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39221850,00.htm)

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le Macintosh est un mauvais exemple, car jusqu'a, oh, TRES TRES recemment, ils avaient aussi leur propre hardware -- donc, l'abus de langage etait vraiment mineur.

 

Sans compter que dans le cas d'un Mac, le premier critère de l'achat est l'OS, l'acheteur se moquant de savoir si c'est du Motorola, du PowerPC ou de l'Intel derrière...

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, je remarque que parmi ceux qui ont adopte Google en tout et pour tout, il y en a une large quantite qui dechantent tres vite. Il faut pas regarder la mariee de trop pres, je suppose.

 

Entièrement d'accord... Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que nous ne sommes que des pions dans les desseins de Google (ou de Microsoft) qui n'agissent pas par philanthropie. La grosse différence est que dans un cas, on nous force moins la main que dans l'autre. Mais le résultat escompté est le même...

----------

## Saigneur

Allez messieurs : une alternative française à Google (pour la partie "moteur de recherche"). A lui de faire ses preuves : ils disent avoir 4 milliards de sites web référencés. A nous de l'utiliser s'il a ce qu'il faut dans les tripes.

PS : c'était au JT de 20h sur F2 hier soir, si ça vous intéresse (dispo dans les archives de france2.fr, je pense)

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais voir ce que je peux en tirer; j'utilise deja pas google, mais on verra bien  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Allez messieurs : une alternative française à Google (pour la partie "moteur de recherche"). A lui de faire ses preuves : ils disent avoir 4 milliards de sites web référencés. A nous de l'utiliser s'il a ce qu'il faut dans les tripes.
> 
> PS : c'était au JT de 20h sur F2 hier soir, si ça vous intéresse (dispo dans les archives de france2.fr, je pense)

 

Cool  :Smile: 

Quelqu'un sait-il comment on le rajoute dans les "search engines" disponibles par défaut à coté de la barre d'adresse dans firefox? ça me ferai plaisir (tout comme de pouvoir éditer cette liste...

Merci

----------

## Saigneur

Oui : sous le formulaire de recherche : add exalead to your Firefox search bar http://www.exalead.com/search/C=0MlEAY2hhbmdlIG1hYyBhZGRyZXNzIGlwdzIyMDAA/ (je garantis pas que ce lien ici fonctionne)

----------

## truc

arf je ne fais que de l'ajouter, relancer firefox etc.. mais rien.. j'ai le 1.0.7 et vous?

----------

## Saigneur

1.5, pas de problème  :Confused: 

----------

## truc

arf.. zut, j'ai chercher dans ~/.mozilla, mais en vainc'est gros et je ne vois pas forcément où chercher...

Sinon pour info, dans mes recherches j'ai trouvé ça pour la 1.5 :Use the SearchPluginHacks extension to remove a Search Engine  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Allez messieurs : une alternative française à Google (pour la partie "moteur de recherche"). A lui de faire ses preuves : ils disent avoir 4 milliards de sites web référencés. A nous de l'utiliser s'il a ce qu'il faut dans les tripes.
> 
> PS : c'était au JT de 20h sur F2 hier soir, si ça vous intéresse (dispo dans les archives de france2.fr, je pense)

 

merci bien    :Cool:   je vais tester çà en parallèle qqes temps pour voir mais à première vue c'est sympatique... (sauf le preview c'est bof)  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je le trouve sympa aussi ce moteur de recherche  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Oui, il est pas mal. Il y a des trucs pratiques, comme la petite photo qui vient à côté des liens (on peut d'ailleurs choisir pour avoir description, photo, ou les deux)

Les menus sur le côté gauche font un peu chargé je trouve, du moins au premier abord.

Mais il y a beaucoup d'informations pratiques

La possibilité de rechercher des documents audio ou vidéo est la bienvenue, dommage par contre qu'on ne puisse pas faire une recherche d'image ... (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire)

En tous cas, je mets de côté. Ça semble prometteur.

EDIT : je viens de découvrir la possibilité de de cliquer sur la case correspondant à un résultat et l'affichache dans une nouvelle frame dans  le bas de page, assez pratique, et très gadget ultime je trouve  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

bon ben puisqu'on y est dans la série... voici qqes liens   :Wink:  :

Quaero vu par Le Monde

Quaero vu par pc-impact

Quaero vu par le groupe de W franco-allemand (dernier lien en bas)

le truc pas folichon dans l'histoire c'est l'entrée du groupe Thales dans l'affaire... amis paranos   :Laughing:  

----------

## LaMs

Perso.... j'aime pas exalead. Je préfère encore google (aye aye !! Ne me lancer pas de cailloux)  ou mieux alltheweb.com

----------

## Enlight

 *LaMs wrote:*   

> Perso.... j'aime pas exalead. Je préfère encore google (aye aye !! Ne me lancer pas de cailloux)  ou mieux alltheweb.com

 

J'osais pas le idre   :Embarassed:  par contre alltheweb est pour moi un brin derrière google.

----------

## digimag

J'ai pas aimé non plus Exalead, trop de trucs inutiles pendant la recherche. Google est plus simple, modeste.

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/27/google_doesnt_censor/

http://www.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=17795&topic=368

Vous preferez encore Google?

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/27/google_doesnt_censor/
> 
> http://www.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=17795&topic=368
> 
> Vous preferez encore Google?

 

C'est quoi le drame là? J'ai pas tout pigé!

ps : Trevoke t'as vu t'as un fan club qui se constitue, y'a un nouveau qui te cite dans sa signature.

----------

## Trevoke

Enlight: euh, non, j'ai pas vu, qui?

Le drame c'est qu'au lieu d'etre les defenseurs de la liberte de l'information, maintenant ils sont prets a censurer n'importe quoi juste pour faire de l'argent.

En theorie, c'est pas si mal vu que ce n'est que la Chine, mais il suffit d'un premier pas dans l'abime glissant et les gouvernements s'occupent du reste.

----------

## Trevoke

[off : je suis curieux, la, qui est-ce qui me cite?]

----------

## kopp

[off]Calme toi Trevoke, je sais qu'un premier fan, c'est parfois un moment difficile à passer. Il ne faut pas s'enflammer ni s'affoler. Les fans, c'est pas facile à gérer, et j'en sais quelque chose, j'en ai des millions. (la population féminine de la planète, c'est combien déjà ?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Tu t'y feras !

En tous cas, moi je suis ton premier anti-fan (suite à je ne sais quel message  :Smile: )[/off]

----------

## boozo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ps : Trevoke t'as vu t'as un fan club qui se constitue, y'a un nouveau qui te cite dans sa signature.
> 
> 

  ha oui j'l'ai vu passer celui-là...   :Laughing:   je croyais même que c'était un coup tordu de nos modos... y parait qu'ils préparent qqch de vicelard et sournois depuis qqs jours   :Mr. Green: 

[Edit] d'ailleurs impossible de remettre la main dessus... et comme il n'est pas possible d'utiliser la fonction Search sur la signature... c'est de plus en plus louche   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## smity

soyez indulgent... Google Talk c'est un client de messagerie, comme Psi, GAIM et tant d'autre. Voilà l'innovation   :Razz: 

le client de google, utilisant le réseau Jabber.   :Cool: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Les fans, c'est pas facile à gérer, et j'en sais quelque chose, j'en ai des millions. (la population féminine de la planète, c'est combien déjà ?   )

 

Bipède ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   ps : Trevoke t'as vu t'as un fan club qui se constitue, y'a un nouveau qui te cite dans sa signature.
> 
>   ha oui j'l'ai vu passer celui-là...    je croyais même que c'était un coup tordu de nos modos... y parait qu'ils préparent qqch de vicelard et sournois depuis qqs jours  
> 
> [Edit] d'ailleurs impossible de remettre la main dessus... et comme il n'est pas possible d'utiliser la fonction Search sur la signature... c'est de plus en plus louche  

 

Pareil, j'retrouve plus, mais la phrase c'était celle où il disait "sous linux on est bête 5 minutes, après on apprend" (vache moi aussi j'pourrais citer Trevoke dans un diner  :Mr. Green: )

Sinon pour le coup tordu des modos, je me demande encore!

----------

## yoyo

[OFF] *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le coup tordu des modos, je me demande encore!

 Décidément, vous lâchez rien ...   :Mr. Green: 

On voudrait en effet tenter quelque chose mais on a besoin d'en discuter sérieusement avant pour ne pas se tromper et faire n'importe quoi. On voudrait garder ce forum aussi "propre" que possible. Prenez votre mal en patience, il ne devrait plus y en avoir pour très longtemps.  :Wink: 

Sinon, nous n'avons rien à voir avec le "fan-club" de Trevoke. Ne vous enflammez pas ...   :Razz: 

[/OFF]

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> [OFF] *Enlight wrote:*   Sinon pour le coup tordu des modos, je me demande encore! Décidément, vous lâchez rien ...  
> 
> On voudrait en effet tenter quelque chose mais on a besoin d'en discuter sérieusement avant pour ne pas se tromper et faire n'importe quoi. On voudrait garder ce forum aussi "propre" que possible. Prenez votre mal en patience, il ne devrait plus y en avoir pour très longtemps. 
> 
> Sinon, nous n'avons rien à voir avec le "fan-club" de Trevoke. Ne vous enflammez pas ...  
> ...

 

Oh mon dieu!!! Je vais être banni c'est ça???   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oh mon dieu!!! Je vais être banni c'est ça???     

 Ça n'est pas (encore) à l'ordre du jour ...

Mais ne désespère pas ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Lol, rassurant!   :Confused: 

----------

## Longfield

bon d'accord, c'est un [OFF] topic mais quand même, voilà un superbe exemple de comment faire partir un thread en une leçon par des vétérans du forum et même un peu de modo   :Laughing: 

Et le pire c'est qu'en disant ça je contribue au flood !

 :Arrow: 

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> [OFF] *Enlight wrote:*   Sinon pour le coup tordu des modos, je me demande encore! Décidément, vous lâchez rien ...  
> 
> On voudrait en effet tenter quelque chose mais on a besoin d'en discuter sérieusement avant pour ne pas se tromper et faire n'importe quoi. On voudrait garder ce forum aussi "propre" que possible. Prenez votre mal en patience, il ne devrait plus y en avoir pour très longtemps. [/OFF]

 

+1

Je promets, à minima, de vous dire de quoi il s'agit d'ici la fin de la semaine (ie vendredi soir, car <3615 MAVIE>ce week-end, je vais faire du pâté en Dordogne </3615 MAVIE>). Et probablement qu'on aura lancé le truc pour de bon d'ici 10 jours, à condition bien sûr qu'on ait pas eu des dizaines de posts à nettoyer d'ici là : ça nous retarde  :Wink:  ! Sérieusement, laissez-nous encore un peu de temps pour peaufiner le projet, ça immine là  :Wink:  !

----------

## Trevoke

Malheureusement c'est pas un nouveau, ca, c'est juste quelqu'un qui poste tous les huit mois  :Smile: 

Quant au truc de modo, c'est simple, ils veulent retirer le vert de ma signature donc ils veulent creer un petit forum ou personne ne peut rien faire mais dont je suis moderateur  :Laughing: 

smity : oui, mais on en a gueule parce que c'etait pas bien explique. Maintenant, bon, c'est mieux fait...

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Quant au truc de modo, c'est simple, ils veulent retirer le vert de ma signature donc ils veulent creer un petit forum ou personne ne peut rien faire mais dont je suis moderateur  

 Ça existe déjà et ça s'appelle /home/trevoke.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Quant au truc de modo, c'est simple, ils veulent retirer le vert de ma signature donc ils veulent creer un petit forum ou personne ne peut rien faire mais dont je suis moderateur   Ça existe déjà et ça s'appelle /home/trevoke.
> 
> 

   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

m'enfin bon, vous (modo) n'êtes franchement pas bavards sur votre projet? Je ne comprends pas:  comment, pourquoi, et ce que[/i] vous voulez faire, peut-être ne suis-je pas là assez souvent  :Question:  (pourtant..) 9a veut dire quoi On voudrait garder ce forum aussi "propre" que possible il est po bien notre forum ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> m'enfin bon, vous (modo) n'êtes franchement pas bavards sur votre projet? Je ne comprends pas:  comment, pourquoi, et ce que[/i] vous voulez faire, peut-être ne suis-je pas là assez souvent  (pourtant..)

 Ben tant qu'on n'a pas défini précisément le truc il est inutile de s'étendre sur le sujet ... C'est comme de parler du temps qu'il fera demain.   :Wink: 

 *truc wrote:*   

> 9a veut dire quoi On voudrait garder ce forum aussi "propre" que possible il est po bien notre forum ?  

 Ben si justement il est _très_ propre et nous voudrions qu'il le reste tout simplement.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Il se trame quelque chose de louche ici. Je suis curieux de savoir !

Enfin, on verra bien.

N'empèche j'suis impatient  :Smile: 

Et non, j'ai pas de remord à faire du OFF dans un OFF, na !

----------

## truc

arf, j'aime bien parler du temps qu'il fera demain moi  :Smile: 

M'enfin bon, tout ça casse tout mes principes de bases, du style : on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.. :Smile: 

J'suis quand même impatient aussi de voir ce qui, pour l'instant se passe en dessous de la table  :Laughing: 

AHhhhh.. curiosité quand tu nous tienssss  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je promets, à minima, de vous dire de quoi il s'agit d'ici la fin de la semaine (ie vendredi soir, car <3615 MAVIE>ce week-end, je vais faire du pâté en Dordogne </3615 MAVIE>). Et probablement qu'on aura lancé le truc pour de bon d'ici 10 jours, à condition bien sûr qu'on ait pas eu des dizaines de posts à nettoyer d'ici là : ça nous retarde  ! Sérieusement, laissez-nous encore un peu de temps pour peaufiner le projet, ça immine là  !

 

MOI JE SAIS, MOI JE SAIS   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comment ? Je connais anigel   :Cool: 

tty

PS : je donne le numero perso de anigel contre 12 timbres

----------

## boozo

moi je dis que çà va partir en sucette... y'a déjà des pistonés ! ...qu'est-ce que ça va être après ?!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MOI JE SAIS, MOI JE SAIS   
> 
> Comment ? Je connais anigel  
> ...

 

Purée!!! Moi j'ai tanné kernel_senseï sur jabber, il a rien laché!

----------

## kopp

J'ai pas trop forcé non plus sur kernel_sensei, mais il n'a rien voulu dire ! Pff ces modos...

Enfin, je propose un deal plus allechant que celui de ttypub :  10 timbres seulement :p

----------

## ttgeub

ouarf bon je suis obligé de m'aligner : 9 timbres pour le tel privé utra secret de anigel

----------

## kopp

Bon les gains possibles ne justifient plus le risque du marché, j'abandonne alors !

N'empêche, J-1  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez, faites au moins péter un petit indice ????????

----------

## ttgeub

indice

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Tu me tiens la porte ttypub ?????   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

Désolé de squater ce Thread à dominance elgoog mais c'est dans la même veine et de la part de cette chaîne... je trouve çà déplorable !

http://www.artevod.com/

* no comment ! *   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Effectivement, c inadmissible, j'écris un mot au webmaster. On peut toujours accéder au site en utilisant l'extension "User Agent Switcher" en attendant.

EDIT: dans la FAQ du site :

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration requise
> 
> La configuration requise pour bénéficier de notre service est la suivante :
> 
>     * Système d'exploitation : PC équipé de Windows 98 SE, ME, 2000 ou XP
> ...

 

On ne peut même pas accéder aux médias   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Désolé de squater ce Thread à dominance elgoog mais c'est dans la même veine et de la part de cette chaîne... je trouve çà déplorable !
> 
> http://www.artevod.com/

 

Sur le c*l que je suis !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le "merci pour votre compréhension", c'est même limite insultant !

Ils vont nous imposer la marque du téléviseur aussi ???

Pourtant, j'aimais bien arte mais là ils viennent de baisser un fameux coup dans mon estime.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## truc

je trouve ça vraiment bizare de leur part également, moi qui croyait cette chaine plutôt ouverte aux "alternatives" (comprenez moi bien ça me coute de dire alternative.. mais bon, c'est sans doute au moins comme ça qu'ils pourraient le voir!)

----------

## boozo

bon je m'était calmé un peu (n'ayant pas l'extention de switch) et j'avais commencé a rédiger un mail human readable ...

 *Quote:*   

> Le service ne fonctionne pas sous Mac car la technologie de protection des fichiers vidéos avec la DRM Windows n'est pas encore compatible sous Macintosh.

 

mais là... c'est la goutte d'eau  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Moi qui était d'un naturel pessimiste quand à l'avenir au sujet de l'égémonie de certaines boites, ce fil confirme ce que je pense depuis longtemps et me voila pas vraiment rassuré.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Dans la série DRM et foutage de gueule, je vous recommande le site gouvernemental (français) lestelechargements.com (et je ne ferai pas de lien direct):

-c'est soutenu par le ministère de la culture, celui de l'économie, la SACEM, et la SACD

-ça a couté 180.000 euros (oui, cent quatre vingt mille euros) au gouvernement. la SACEM a complété (on sait pas combien)

-ça tourne sous Apache+PHP+Dotclear, que du libre, il en est fait mention nulle part

-quant au contenu, c'est fait pour promouvoir le DADVSI (avec des guest-stars comme Marc Lavoine en spécialiste du monde du travail).

bref, à pleurer.

ah, cerise sur le gateau: pour ce site, internet ferme à 1h du matin, et rouvre à 9h. youpi  :Neutral: 

----------

## guilc

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> -ça a couté 180.000 euros (oui, cent quatre vingt mille euros) au gouvernement.

 

La, c'est pas clair, faut préciser : ça a couté 180 000 euros au contribuable français pour la propagande et désinformation du gouvernement.

Ca me donne des envies de meutre ça, tiens...

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Ils vont nous imposer la marque du téléviseur aussi ???

 Ça ne saurait tarder : Si le DVD n'aime pas votre connexion: écran noir.

J'hésite entre rires et pleurs ...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> -ça tourne sous Apache+PHP+Dotclear, que du libre, il en est fait mention nulle part

 

pouf.

je me corrige, la mention "propulsé par Dotclear" a été ajoutée. (combien on-t-ils facturé ça ...)

@guilc: oui, l'argent du contribuable français, évidemment. Et pis la SACEM (combien ont-ils allongé ?) c'est l'argent des artistes, et l'argent de ceux qui achètent de CD / vont à des concerts ...

Résumons la démarche: 

1- on va vous entuber avec les DRM / licences / droits d'auteurs ...

2- on va vous expliquer pourquoi (et faire semblant d'écouter vos réponses) avec vos sous.

cynisme++

----------

## titoucha

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> J'hésite entre rires et pleurs ...

 

J'ai plus d'hésitation quand je vois que du matériel vendu à l'heure actuel et soit disant HDTV ready et qui ne le sont en fait pas réellement, certains font du downscaling pour afficher la résolution Hd ou d'autres ne contiennent pas de puce DRM et là point de salut pour lire un support HD c'est juste bon pour la TNT enfin pour finir ils y a ceux qui cummulent les deux désavantage.....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boozo

je colle ici la réponse d'un post qui laisse "présager" du pire   :Confused: 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   @ X. Miller : palladium ?    alors çà y'est c'est le retour du NGSCB si je comprends bien   
> 
> Ils l'ont fait... :'(

 

para bellum   :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je colle ici la réponse d'un post qui laisse "présager" du pire  
> 
>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *boozo wrote:*   @ X. Miller : palladium ?    alors çà y'est c'est le retour du NGSCB si je comprends bien   
> 
> Ils l'ont fait... :'( 
> ...

 

Heureusement, seuls "quelques" modèles sont actuellement tatoués, et ceux-ci ne concernent que le blocage du démarrage par le BIOS. Je n'ai pas encore de connaissance de systèmes plus "bridants"...

----------

## boozo

je ne suis pas sur que "heureusement" soit une réalité dans qqes temps car si les fondeurs, des fabriquants se "calquent" sur les politiques de certains éditeurs d'OS, je ne donne pas cher de notre pelisse   :Confused: 

J'imagine bien que les devs Gnu/linux et Bsd se penchent sur le problème mais seront-ils un contre-pouvoir ayant droit de citer face à ces Empires et aux enjeux économiques (pour ne citer qu'eux...   :Crying or Very sad:  ) qui sont en cours   :Question: 

----------

## titoucha

Je ne suis pas sur que se coup-ci ils ne soient allé trop loin, je pense vraiment que si ces technologies sont appliquées à grandes échelle le publique va se réveiller. Il y a quand même ces temps-ci pas mal de proces contre les protection anti-pirate des cd musicaux qui de viennent presque illisible sur presque toutes les platines de lecture.

En plus m$ commence à avoir pas mal de poursuite un peu partout dans le monde pour position dominante et anti concurentielle.

----------

## kaworu

bonjour à tous !

désolé d'etre off par rapport a MS ( ++ titoucha) , mais hier soir on m'a volé mon nouveau portable !!!

ça me fais vraiment chier, parce que je venais de finir l'install, je voulais faire un backup aujourd'hui  :Sad: 

Il va me falloir faire tourner l'assurance, recommander, réinstaller --> 1 mois  :Sad: (((((((

Alors voilà un gros coups de gueule contre *je-sais-même-pas-qui* ...

pffffffff.

----------

## Saigneur

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Alors voilà un gros coups de gueule contre *je-sais-même-pas-qui* ... pffffffff.

 

Le voleur  :Exclamation: 

----------

## kaworu

biensûr, j'entendais par là que je ne l'ai même pas vu. Mais biensûr, si je le chope ... ^___^

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas sur que se coup-ci ils ne soient allé trop loin, je pense vraiment que si ces technologies sont appliquées à grandes échelle le publique va se réveiller. 

 

Bah, la même phrase revient tous les deux ou trois ans : avant-hier à propos du zonage des lecteurs DVD, hier à propos de palladium ou des taxes sur les supports vierges; aujourd'hui contre les brevets ! J'en passe : il y en a tellement que j'ai oublié !

Demain, il y aura autre chose (l'obligation légale d'acheter chaque année au moins 2 licences m$ par foyer ? Ne rigolez pas, je suis sûr qu'ils y pensent !  :Sad:  )

Et le public, hein, ben il roupille toujours, le public, et il n'est pas près de se réveiller ! Tant qu'on lui fournira des gadgets aussi rutilants qu'inutiles, tant qu'on lui refilera des jeux bien sanglants où il aura l'impression d'être important, tant qu'on le nourrira de matches de foot truqués, de sportifs dopés et de téléréalités aussi ridicules que nauséabondes ben y s'ra content, lui, le public !

Panem et circences : ça ne date pas d'hier ...

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a quand même ces temps-ci pas mal de proces contre les protection anti-pirate des cd musicaux qui de viennent presque illisible sur presque toutes les platines de lecture.

 

Bah, juste un petit ajustement technique : ton prochain lecteur pourra les lire si billou donne son autorisation!

 *Quote:*   

> En plus m$ commence à avoir pas mal de poursuite un peu partout dans le monde pour position dominante et anti concurentielle.

 

Pfff, ça fait près de 30 ans que m$ est attaqué pour position dominante et ça ne l'empêche pas de grossir avec toujours plus de démesure !

Ca fait 10 ans qu'il a été poursuivi par les plus hautes instances étasuniennes et il a suffit que bush arrive au pouvoir pour que l'ardoise  soit miraculeusement effacée ! Coïncidence fortuite, évidemment ...

Et quand on voit  les difficultés de l'union eurpéenne à faire respecter ses condamnations, il est difficile d'envisager notre avenir avec optimisme  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Quote:*   

> Pfff, ça fait près de 30 ans que m$ est attaqué pour position dominante et ça ne l'empêche pas de grossir avec toujours plus de démesure !
> 
> Ca fait 10 ans qu'il a été poursuivi par les plus hautes instances étasuniennes et il a suffit que bush arrive au pouvoir pour que l'ardoise soit miraculeusement effacée ! Coïncidence fortuite, évidemment ...
> 
> Et quand on voit les difficultés de l'union eurpéenne à faire respecter ses condamnations, il est difficile d'envisager notre avenir avec optimisme 

 

J'ai trouvé plus pessimiste que moi   :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, il y a pas mal de gouvernements et de grosses administration qui sont déjà ou en plein passage au libre, Linux, Openoffice, Firefox, etc.. ce qui avant n'existait pas, c'est là que ça devient important, c'est pas la mascarade de justice aux US dont je parlais. Je prend un autre exemple mon administration fiscale me fournit (ainsi qu'aux autre contribuables) chaque année un CD avec plusieurs programmes Opensource pour w$ et aussi Linux.

Il y a aussi beaucoup plus de magazines informatiques qui traitent de Linux et l'Opensource en général.

Je trouve que depuis quelques temps ils y a pas mal de petit indicateurs qui me font-être un peu plus optimiste.   :Smile: 

```
Demain, il y aura autre chose (l'obligation légale d'acheter chaque année au moins 2 licences m$ par foyer ? Ne rigolez pas, je suis sûr qu'ils y pensent ! 
```

Presque il parle de faire payer des licences par nombre de core et non plus par machine et aussi que si tu change de carte mêre, c'est un nouveau PC donc tu payes une nouvelle licence.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Presque il parle de faire payer des licences par nombre de core et non plus par machine et aussi que si tu change de carte mêre, c'est un nouveau PC donc tu payes une nouvelle licence.  

 

Ceci existe déjà au niveau des serveurs...

Mais ça n'a pas de sens au niveau domestique ; faudrait juste avoir plus de licences "familiales"...

----------

## titoucha

Mais si mes souvenirs sont bons ils veulent généraliser cette pratique à tous le monde, vu que les multicores arrivent dans le PC familiale.

----------

## kopp

Bah les gens ils s'en foutent pas mal hein, pour eux, "windows c'est gratuit ça vient avec"

ou alors "je m'en fous je le dl je paye pas"

Alors c'est pas ça qui réveillera le public débile.

Pour ce qui est des administrations, il me semble que ce sont les même administration qui propose des lois contre ça (cf DAVDSI) alors bon, de là  à être optimiste,  y a encore du chemin...

----------

## truc

Salut, j'fais juste remonté tout ça pour vous filer le lien d'un (AMA) bon moteur de recherche français:

http://www.ask.com

Perso, j'aime, plus qu'exalead, c'est simple, et ça ne fait que ce qu'on lui demande;)

----------

